# Clarence Valley Council Water Analysis ( 26/09/13 )



## Crusty (26/9/13)

For those interested in our area.

View attachment EmbeddedResultsSummaryReport (1).pdf


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/9/13)

My head just exploded


----------



## Crusty (26/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My head just exploded


It's pretty straight forward using EZCalc. Use the mean column for your average.
Adjust the Gypsum, Chloride & Epsom salts until you are happy with your PH if It's high like mine taking note of the recommended levels according to Palmer.


----------



## anthonyUK (26/9/13)

A very nice water to start from. It is very soft having low minerals levels, low alkalinity buffers and neutral pH so you can build your profile using the additions Crusty mentions.


----------



## shaunous (9/4/14)

Is that dependant on wether its coming from the Nymboida River or the Shannon Creek Dam???

There is a few different reservoirs so depending on where u are in the valley it would be a little different I suppose.

Despite all the whingeing single mothers around here, our water is known to be one of the best in Aus.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/14)

A lot of older blokes tell me of how good the Tooheys from the old Grafton brewery was. Had a lot to do with the water.


----------

